# FS: Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs $230shipped in U.S.



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*FS: NIB Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs $230shipped in U.S.*

i have some brand new un-opened box of Eibach lowering spring for a 1998-2000 Audi A6 Quattro. I alsohave these spare parts from my A6, Both Driver/Passenger Headlights, Tail lights & fog lights all stock OEM from Audi. There are already alot ppl interested in these item(s)...looking for buyers! $230 SHIPPED WITH IN U.S.
Email: [email protected]
























_Modified by JM$Y at 11:10 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FS: Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs $230shipped in U.S. (JM$Y)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=533


----------



## Bensing18 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FS: NIB Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs $230shipped in U.S. (JM$Y)*

how much do you want for the driver and passenger headlights?


----------

